# Stalking a cat...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm out here in Colorado and came across this little town called Westcliffe. There's a cat out here some place I can feel it....just have to do a bit more stalking.....

Oh and man... they grow some funky looking deer out here too!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Make sure he cooks up some of his famous cat steaks or BBQ raccoon!!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Must be the Quasimodo of the venison world. One fugly buck.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hear you can just walk up to them and pet them on the head(have Cat hold YOUR camera so we get some uncrappy pics)


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I hear you can just walk up to them and pet them on the head(have Cat hold YOUR camera so we get some uncrappy pics)


ROFL! It just never ends doesn't it? Poor Cat! Oh well, at least he's proud of his camera.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

He should be...it is the only one left in the world.

Those photos are master pieces and I for one thought about framing them...thought.

Good luck on stalking that cat....remember, no sudden moves.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Your gonna have to be quite a hunter to bag that critter!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

One cat in the bag is better than two in the barn.

Do not drink too much.

Hope you guys have a great time ! Tell Chris those are not deer ... but are long haired brimmer cow.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Have fun!!! tough job stalking a cat-get pic's------Nice Buck---Be waiting for the hunt story














_______SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Christmas is right around the corner and I'm thinkin' Miss Kim is gonna get him a new one.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

wishfull thinkin on YOUR/ our part lol

One never knows !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes and No on the camera, think I would miss Cat's picture's, we lose enough of our history and heritage without having to forfeit artifacts only to have them collect dust on some shelf in the shed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ROFL Are you saying Cats pictures are sepia color? But on the other hand they are right side up!! Thanks by the way ebbs for fixing that.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Cat gonna have to get a new camera now they Quit making film for it!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Film? heck he was using photographic plates I think. Well that and his Etch-a-sketch. LOL


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey after you walk up and pet that funny looking deer show us the hospital report cause your in for a fun ride, and Cats pics are great for me cause I still havent figured out my new camera for any pic's so far except on my cell phone


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Film? heck he was using photographic plates I think. Well that and his Etch-a-sketch. LOL


I was hope'in you guys had forgotten about the Etch-a-sketch.lol.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Cat, You know we enjoy picking on you cause you are the one with some of the great shots ! Well Chris too, his " here hold my beer and watch this " as he slipped into a bit of a swail, takes first prize this year.


----------

